
Empty Your Cup - RKoutnik
http://wiki.c2.com/?EmptyYourCup
======
greenyoda
Unfortunately, the posted article doesn't have any attributions. This is
actually an old Zen parable:

[https://www.thoughtco.com/empty-your-
cup-3976934](https://www.thoughtco.com/empty-your-cup-3976934)

